# What are the stages in IVF egg Share



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

I am at the stage now where I have received my medications and I have to wait for my next period, which is in approx 1 week but as I so want it too happen you can guarantee its gonna be longer 

Once it happens I have to call the hospital.  My question is what happens next?

All this has been explained before, a long time back but now the ball is rolling, my mind has gone blank. 

Debs


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Debs,

Glad to know that I'm not the only female with a womb that has a mind of her own, it has been a nightmare the last couple of years trying to get my blood tests done on particular days of my cycle!

I'm sorry honey cant answer your question, I'm only just setting out on the IVF journey, and have my 1st appointment on Tuesday.

I wish you all the best with your treatment

Sending you lots of   &   

lol

Amanda


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is our guide to an IVF cycle from a patients perspective...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Hope that helps 

Tony
x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Tony - thanks for the link - very helpful

Amanda - wishing you all the best for your appointment tomorrow - keep me posted

Debs


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Debs, will do.

best wishes

Amanda


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all, Not a good day today, not a happy bunny  
I have been waiting for what seems like forever for my AF and finally it came today. So I phoned the hospital first thing this morning Like I was told, only to be told that I have to wait till my next period!!!!   I nearly blew a gasket.  they said I missed the cut off date.  If I started now, part of my treatment would be over the xmas period when they are closed.  I was so angry with them because when I phoned last week and spoke to the nurse, she asked if I had come on, told her I was due this week and would call then. She should have said then that next week will be too late to start due to cut off date blah blah, instead I have got all geared up for nothing.  Now I gotta wait another 4 weeks and then 3 weeks on top of that before I can actually start.     the more I think about it the more p'd off I am.  Want to complain but afraid it may hinder things.

Anyway Amanda how did your appointment go? hope it went well

Debs


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Debs,

Sorry your feeling so   , I know 4 weeks seems like a long time, but it will be here before you know it   .

I my appointment with the egg share coordinator went fine, she was lovely.  My next appointment is with the consultant a week tomorrow, I will also get my bloods done and have a scan - I was going to get my bloods done at the surgery but 2 of the tests were going to take 8 weeks to get the results so decided to pay and get them done at the hospital.  After that I've have an appointment with the counsellor - all being well if all the results are okay everything will be on the move - hoping to start tx in the New Year, but maybe a bit quicker now that I'm having my bloods done at the hospital.

Debs you never know we may even be cycle buddies   

I've sent you some    to make you feel better.

take care

Amanda x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Amanda,  

Was just about to sign off then noticed your message.  thanks for the   lol

In a way I am kind of pleased its not happening now, because it means I can have a normal xmas, not worrying about meds/side effects etc, but what really upset/angered me was i was not told before hand. I got myself all worked up & prepared (I hate needles) and now I have to wait approx 7 weeks to start again.  But I have to look at it like this, they say everything happens for a reason, so maybe it was not my time yet.

How comes you are havinga scan? I never had one?  All teh best for your soncultants appointment.  yeah we could be cycle buddies, that would be good.  Are you on MSN messenger?  if so pm me your id and i will add you.  take care and keep in touch.

Debs


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Debs,

I've just sent you a PM.

I've just noticed you ticker - 1st wedding anniversary coming up congratulations  

Amanda


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

nah its not, only juts married Aug this year, I was just going crazy with the tickers! new to them.  Had to stop when I nearly did a ticker for "10 mins to bedtime" lol


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry didn't read it properly - awh so your newly weds then   .  

Did you get my PM okay?

Amanda x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah still in the honeymoon stage  

yeah I got your pm, sent you one back

Debs x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

All

Little update from me...As you know I was unable to start last AF due to missing the cut off date and I was really p'd off to say the least, but they say these things happen for a reason.  This week I got my hospital appt come through for my laporoscopy. They fear that I may have endiometriosis due
to pains I suffer. So I was referred to a hospital near me and on my last appointment last month, I was told it was a 3 month wait for an appointment. Was shocked when an appt for Dec 9th came thru.  So the way I see it now, if I had started IVF, I would not have been able to go for this op. Things happen for a reason eh?  

Whats happening with you guys? Hope you all are well

Debs


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i will be starting my tx too in the new yr because  they are closed over xmas ... its only a safe thing really they need to close monitor you so really you want the best treatment dont you .. i felt gutted but i understand that my health is to think of too .. if i over stimulate then i f***** .. so close monitor i will have ..  dont fancy being in hospital over xmas so the best is new yr new begining... full monitoring.. and full care .. good luck to everyone with there tx ... as i can see  there may be a few cycle buddies too xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

all

how is it going?  what is the update on everyone?

I had my laporoscopy on 9th December, nothing was found. Was in a bad way for a few weeks after, pain and problems with numb legs. Caught an infection so was on antibiotics over xmas so not much   for me. But I am ok now 

Finally started my tx. 1st down reg injection on 28th Dec, and considering I HATE   needles, It has been ok. that was the one thing that was worrying me, what if I could not cope with the needles.  I have my 1st scan in a week.  Its so good to finally have the ball rolling.

I have put on a bit of weight   this I know is due to giving up smoking and also xmas. I am scared to go on the scales now.

Back at work tomorrow for the first time since op, not looking forward to that, gonna be hectic. no more late nights for me now. Back to routine.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and hope to here from you all soon

Debs


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Debs! 
How are you? Good to hear that things are happening for you   , how have you found the injections? we have our " training" on Monday....not looking forward to that   , but gotta be done  . If AF is kind to me then we'll start tx in 2 weeks exactly. Like yourself , I'll be happy once things start happening.
I'm also dreading putting any more weight on....I've heard that the drugs alone can make you putting some on... 

I hope you get your dream soon    

Take care & keep us posted 

Susana
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 
I'm also waiting for af to start,due around 15th and then get mached hopefully,does an egg share cycle take longer than normal,I suppose it must do.

Hope to find some cycle buddies here,good luck all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Hope you all dont mind me butting in,we have had all our results back and we see the consultant on the 16th of Jan so hopefully I can tag on with you lot for the bumpy ride,good luck to all.

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Just wondered if it would help me making a seperate thread titled something like Egg share cycle buddies!!

or something similar or perhaps someone else has some ideas for a name!!

Something along the lines like what i do with the cycle buddies??

IE there would be a list but it would only list egg sharers about to start and during treatment 

Let me know what u think 
if u have any other thoughts on anything that would help u thru ur egg sharing then do let me know

Also i am arranging an egg share live chat the first thursday of every month
Tomorrows is the first one of the year so hope to see you there!!

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes please Emily,that would be fab.
Kelly - great to see you!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I second that   a seperate thread would be great,dont get me wrong I do post on IUI turned IVF, but I think we need a place to chat about egg share as there is so much involved  

Struthie-   what stage are you at at the moment??

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Kelly 

Waiting for af,then I have to call the clinic,think I have to go for a blood test.
Its due around 15th Jan but bet it will be late!

How about you?


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls i have asked tony if we can have a general chit chat for eggsharers what do you thinki noticed how some of you were saying it would be nice to have somewhere to chat properly so thought of this.lol and luck tou all.xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi there girls

As requested by tweetie......

Please find the link to the new thread......

Its a different thread to cycle buddies.......

it incorporates a bit of the chat style thread and cycle buddies all rolled into one!!

The list at present is just a rough one

Let me know if anyones details are incorrect

Heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45189.0.html

Happy Chatting!!
Emilyxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you xxx


----------

